# big cats



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

check these out big cats


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

great fish. bet they gave a huge fight when they were caught


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

ive cought one and it was the fight of my life


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

i've also caught one when i was in france, but it was nothing compared to those, it was around 68 lb


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Hehe they also have neked girls there


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

damn, those cats are huge!


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

AdioPunk said:


> Hehe they also have neked girls there
> :laugh:


 I also Could not get past the Naked girls.....


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

those carp are ridiculous, they look like they were blown up with air


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Freshwater Whales


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Damn those are huge


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

stupid glare








I think id much rather takes photos in the daylight even if it means dealing with glare.


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

Lake cassien here I come !!!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> stupid glare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ummm, wrong thread, dude...









I think you meant to post it here: Peacock Bass Photos :bleh:

Those wels cats are nuts







Look hideous, though!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wow those are huge fish...sucks tho..must of taken years and years for them to grow that size only for them to get slaughtered..


----------

